# HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY



## Triple E (Jan 9, 2011)

Isn't someone going to 36 real soon?  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

well yes, Maria is having one tomorrow. I am not allow to tell her age as I would be putting my life in her hands


----------



## big bilko (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

   HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA. 21 again. :laugh:  :laugh: Regards BIG BILKO /KAYE


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!  GLAD YOU SURVIVED HOLLIS ANOTHER YEAR!!  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Ken SHE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW YOU THINK SHE IS . :laugh:  :laugh: She does get hazardous pay for being with me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Hazardous Pay is NOT enough....Not sure what is...to be honest.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 9, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

I know but I ain't a saying.   :laugh:  :laugh: 

Happy Birthday Maria.  May you and Hollis enjoy many, many more.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Have a Happy Birthday Maria!

PS. Hollis didn't tell us your age, but he did say something about a new SS check coming in the mail!  :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Happy Birthday Maria!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Gee Hollis you can make a snowman for Maria.     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Tex let just say that those SS checks has been coming for 5 yeares now. So that should be a good hint. :laugh: Now if that gets back to her I made not draw my next one.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Happy Birthday, Maria!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Happy Birthday Maria ,,


----------



## try2findus (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Seems like we are late again...HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: HOLLIS, DOESN'T SOMEONE HAVE A BIRTHDAY

Well we have been gone and so a late HAPPY BIRTHDAY Marie!!!


----------

